# DIY NAS : software ??



## Guest

I have my old computer and i want to venture to change it into a NAS. i want it to be accessible via my home LAN and via an IP address so it can be used as an FTP server over internet. I have seen several retail NAS's that have some sort of web-client or the like, but i really don't want to pay for windows server. Is there any other way that i can configure this (the software end) to work using my current windows xp home or a freeware distrubution of some other easy-to-use program? Also, what other hardware considerations should i make other than having a large harddrive? I mean it has usb, ethernet, decent processor/ram/HDD

anyone found anygood guides for this?


----------



## gotrootdude

> I mean it has usb, ethernet, decent processor/ram/HDD


You got it covered.

I would suggest using Red Hat linux, for it's ease of setup. Here's a tutorial for setting up a file server: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,3973,1149424,00.asp You'll have to google it, then download and burn ISO's if you don't want to buy anything, but it's not bad if you have broadband.

You'll have to set up a DMZ on your router (going to have to read the manual) to allow internet access to the machine's IP, then set up firewall rules for your server, then install vsftpd for ftp access. vsftpd is really quite simple to configure here's a tutorial: http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/ftp-server.htm


----------



## Rockn

Check this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/420812-super-cheap-nas.html


----------



## Izme

Rockn said:


> Check this thread:
> http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/420812-super-cheap-nas.html


Hey Rockn

just wanted to drop by and say...Bite me ya freak.......


----------



## Rockn

You are out of your element here fish, go back to the deep intellectual depths of random or the games section.


----------



## Guest

reviving a semi-old thread....

upon digging into this i have several more questions.

Im not so much thinking of using this as an FTP server anymore, but as a device that when connected to an ethernet, can be shown as a network harddrive or something to that extent so i can assign it a drive letter. i think i can use freeNAS (http://www.freenas.org/) for that, any suggestions on that or other programs ??

also, direct connections from this pc to another via USB2.0/firewire/eSATA...how can this be done? obviously there would have to be some sort of software interface. i am also interested in this being done automatically , since i dont envision the new comp having a monitor, mouse etc... information on this greatly appreciated.

and finally, i was thinking about having a dvd/cd-rom drive that when you put a disc in, it automatically archives the content to the harddrive. i am not interested in any legally questionable dvd copy software or things like that, just more interested in how i can make the compputer automatically run something and have it work.

any other suggestions on setup welcomed


----------



## Guest

also any ideas on inexpensive cases that are small, yet large enough for multiple hdds and atx standard


----------



## adams101

I have got a old computer lying around not doing much it is suitable to use as a NAS and has got an 80gb hard drive I also have a wireless network The only problem i have is that the old computer is located in my bedroom and the router is located downstairs so the only option is to connect it wirelessly also the computer also doesnt have a network card installed if i were to connect it wired i would have to lay down a lot of network cable and also install a network card and i dont really want to do that. I am also looking to use software that is either free or not very expensive. 

any suggestions as to how i could/should do it and what software i should use are most welcome 

Cheers
Adam


----------



## JohnWill

Look for the heading *Converting a computer into a dedicated NAS* on _*this*_ page. They have links to several free NAS software packages.


----------

